
Ask HN: Any free custom domain email service providers? - jaequery
It&#x27;s been a few years since Google discontinued their free custom domain email service and I am still desperately looking for an alternative.<p>Only I&#x27;ve come across is Zoho but it is only limited to a single domain.<p>Are there any cool new startup or a service providing this free email service that Google has left off that I might not be knowing about?
======
xxdesmus
I'd be shocked if you find a free one. My suggestion: go with Fastmail and add
however many custom domains you need. Fastmail is great, and not all that
pricey at the end of the day.

